# Question About Lightroom & PS



## erphoto (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been mistakenly exporting pictures from lightroom at 240 PPI.  My question is, if I open these images in PS, and change the image settings from 240 PPI to 300 PPI, will this alter the image in any way.  (For printing)  I thought I remembered that it is alright to go down in PPI for images in PS but not up.  I still have originals, so if I need to re-edit accordingly I can.

I am having a brain cramp today and it hurts.  Someone please save me the trouble.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Garbz (Oct 30, 2009)

PPI is nothing but a number embedded in the image data somewhere. It doesn't matter how many Pixels Per Inch the print is set, the original resolution doesn't change. PPI is something you can safely ignore all of the time until about 10 seconds before you hit the print key.

Also there's no reason to set it to 300ppi. Just simply do everything with resampling turned off (in photoshop), and select the highest PPI for a given image size. If that means sending a 640ppi 10mpx image to make a 6x4 print then go for it. You only have something to lose if you resample the image.


----------

